# AR Question



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

After several years of longing for a "black rifle" I've finally taken the plunge on starting an AR build. This will be a Johnny Cash "One Piece at a Time" project without the luxury of being employed at an AR manufacturer where I can sneak out the parts in my lunchbox. The rifle will be a standard flat top 5.56, and I have already acquired the upper, lower, BCG, and several small misc parts. I have my barrel picked out, which is an 18" bull profile in rifle length, and want a collapsible stock which requires a carbine length buffer tube.

My question is:
Will I be alright with the standard carbine buffer, or do I need a heavier one for this combo?

I have been researching this issue and have gotten a lot of conflicting info.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

*


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

If your 18" barrel has rifle length gas the standard carbine buffer will be fine if you are going to be running .223 pressure loads.

If you were going to run 5.56 ammo exclusively I would recommend the next step up in a heavier buffer (H).

Good thing is that buffers are cheap, I would buy one of each and check the ejection patterns of your gun with them. Perfect would be a 3-4:30 o'clock ejection of your brass.

Veltor has a new buffer,spring,buffer tube system out for running longer barrels with a carbine stock. Its called an A5 system-check it out.


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. Ammo will primarily be .223 Rem. I'll start with the standard buffer and see how it cycles. I've about burned my eyeballs out researching on ar15.com. Good site.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like a fun project. I would love to see some pictures and progress reports.


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is where I'm at so far. Barrel is on order, and still waiting on some back-ordered small parts. Decided on going with the heavy buffer for now. Currently working on saving for a really decent trigger. Project has been fun so far with the exception of installing the bolt catch release - Total PITA!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks great so far. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow that looks exactly like mine. I have been rebuilding mine and I put the same stock and grip on there. I am making mine into a carbine with a rifle length rail fore end.


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

Finally down to just 2 parts for completion! I originally had a semi BCG, but exchanged it for a F/A (supposed better cycling) because I decided on going with a 16" carbine length bull barrel. New BCG and charging handle should be here on Friday. Hopefully will be an accurate little coyote getter! Range report this weekend.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

That is one sexy looking rifle RBoomK! Nice job!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree, very nice. What trigger did you end up using? 
If I ever put another one together I'm getting one of these. http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=2648 ... _PIN_PUNCH
I'll also put a lot of thought into something other than black furniture, that brown color is cool.


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, guys. Wish I would have known about that specialized punch - I'll definitely get one before another build. I went way over budget on the barrel, so instead of the $280 Geissele trigger that I was wanting, I conserved and went with an adjustable Jard with a 3# spring, which was half the price. It feels great during testing, but we'll see how it is under actual fire.


----------



## RBoomK (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, I got the rifle out last weekend for her first shoot. I didn't have variety of ammo to try, so I just used some loads I recently made. Not as impressive as the accuracy I was hoping for. The two best groups were right around 1" @ 200 yards.

























Just kidding! Shots were @ 100 yards.


----------

